# This may sound funny but, How to you pronounce Roux?



## FlyingFingers (Jan 5, 2012)

Is Roux pronounced "Rou" Or "Ro-ux":confused:


----------



## aronpm (Jan 5, 2012)

Like a kangaroux


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Ruu or Roo. Thats how I say it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2012)

Rou


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 5, 2012)

Roo. Use the One Answer Question Thread please ._.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 5, 2012)

Rooks


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

Rolling r-> oo I've been told


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 5, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Roo. Use the One Answer Question Thread please ._.


I wouldn't say that this is a one answer question. Different people pronounce it differently, although some ways are more correct than others.

Rew.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 5, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I wouldn't say that this is a one answer question. Different people pronounce it differently, although some ways are more correct than others.
> 
> Rew.



How then is Rew different from Roo? If you mean Rew rhymes with Jew then the pronounciation would be virtually identical


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 5, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> How then is Rew different from Roo? If you mean Rew rhymes with Jew then the pronounciation would be virtually identical


Depends, English spelling is pretty dumb. I get the feel that the vowel sound in Roo is longer than in Rew.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to pronounce it rooks but now I'm switching to roooo.

or rawr  couldn't resist.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2012)

its totally rooks. ask richard meyer.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 5, 2012)

Råx


----------



## 4. (Jan 5, 2012)

Rú.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 5, 2012)

Hear it from someone with the name:

http://grrroux.free.fr/misc/djilwu.wav


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Athefre said:


> Hear it from someone with the name:
> 
> http://grrroux.free.fr/misc/djilwu.wav


 
Sounds like Rauuu


----------



## Muesli (Jan 5, 2012)

Rouxbeedouxbeedoux


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 5, 2012)

rewks

not really


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Muesli said:


> Rouxbeedouxbeedoux


 
This


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

Rhoo


----------



## AgentKuo (Jan 5, 2012)

Just like flour and butter.


----------



## jrb (Jan 5, 2012)

Roo.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 5, 2012)

rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Goosly (Jan 5, 2012)

From the Wiki:
_Gilles Roux (French pronunciation: [ʒil ʁu]) is a French cuber who is primarily well-known for inventing an efficient 3x3 method (the Roux method) and becoming very fast with it._

So it's pronounced as Roo, like in kangaroo, as said before by aronpm.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

I said Roax for the couple months after I learned it existed ._. Sometimes I still do it by force of habit. ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nestor (Jan 5, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Depends, English spelling is pretty dumb.



I would say is truly *****ic. Great spoken language with a terrible written counterpart.


----------



## Owen (Jan 5, 2012)

I like English.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 5, 2012)

roux.......how else would you pronounce it


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2012)

I first heard it audio, so Instictivly roo is right for me. However It took me Quite a bit of time to figure out the the method ROUX that I read about(and prounounced rawks) and what they talked about in the audio were same 
Stupid roux


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually, you're not supposed to roll the R. Well, in French you don't. It's like when you guys (assuming you are English...) say "Bon appétit", which is French. You pronounce it differently than I would in French. Why? Because we always add a bit of our own accent.

But I would pronounce it "roo" in English too, and I would probably roll the R.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 5, 2012)

PRSCM is the correct answer.


----------



## psj2612 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh,, It was the question that's not only my problem.. 

I didn't understad why it pronounces [ru], before I knew it was French


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 6, 2012)

I pronounce it as roo as in like rouxbiks cube.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 6, 2012)

RRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 6, 2012)

FUS ROUX DAH!


----------

